# Job opportunities for English-only speaking Aussie???



## AussieConnie (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello all

Is there is any reasonably opportunities in Germany for English-only speaking Aussie?

What is the job market like over there at the moment? Do you think it will be hard for me to find a job? I don't mind working out of my field/experience if required.

I am an experienced administrator with experience in government, project management, construction, maintenance and mining industries.


Thanks in advance!

AC


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm not sure that you are allowed to work in Germany on that Tier 5 YMV Visa but there are plenty of (low paying) jobs for just English speakers but learning even the most basic German will improve your chances a lot. Google.de for English speaking jobs in Germany.


----------



## AussieConnie (Mar 17, 2014)

James3214 said:


> I'm not sure that you are allowed to work in Germany on that Tier 5 YMV Visa but there are plenty of (low paying) jobs for just English speakers but learning even the most basic German will improve your chances a lot. Google.de for English speaking jobs in Germany.


Thanks James! I would get a German working visa - was just mentioning the YMV as that is what I am doing also  just wanted to broaden my experience in another country also...


----------

